# Company of Heroes connection issues



## Robban75 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi all, im getting the same problem like other ppl had before with connection to online gameplay of CoH. Re: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f222/company-of-heroes-nat-negotiation-failure-247389.html

Ive read through so many forums and topics but im no good on computers, so if someone could write me how to get rid of it in simplified way that would be so appreciated!


----------

